# Plow shoes



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

HI Guys!
i have a gravel drive I would like to try and keep clean this winter. How high do you set the plow shoes to keep the plow from removing all the rock,

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Addjust the cutting edge Just off of the gravel...:waving:


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Had mind set at 1" by plow dealer when installed. Works pretty good as long as where you plow is fairly dry. I stack snow in a wet hay field, water, mud and cold steel just don't mix.

Happy Holidays

75.5" snow 23" on the ground


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks guys for the fast response!!

Does riding on the shoes instead of the blade give a little better ride in the cab? Sorry for a dumb question, just never did it before.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

IT would be smoother, the blade edge isn't trying to dig into the gravel as much. Try to build up a couple of inches of hard pack then you can readjust the shoes even or a ittle higher then the edge of the blade.

78.5" snow 19" ground


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

1/2 to 3/4" above your cutting edge.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Set your shoes so the cutting edge blade is off the ground about 1/2"--This won't be perfect, because the plow surface won't be level-- after the first two storms the gound should be frozen and you should be good from there on in.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Depends on how flat your driveway is. Our drive (1/2 mile) tends to crown in the middle. We set the runners up 2 - 3 inches until we have the drive level for the rest of the season. 

We still rake a lot of gravel back at the end of the season..


----------

